# Help, Stomach Ache From Shrooms



## passthedutchfo19 (Jul 22, 2010)

Every time I take shrooms I always end up with a stomach ache. Does anyone else experience this? Does anyone know any way to prevent this stomach ache or even make it less severe?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jul 22, 2010)

passthedutchfo19 said:


> Every time I take shrooms I always end up with a stomach ache. Does anyone else experience this? Does anyone know any way to prevent this stomach ache or even make it less severe?


Do you eat or coat them with anything? Do you have any kind of preexisting stomach problem?


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 22, 2010)

Getting stomach aches with mushrooms in VERY common.
Smoke a bowl or two. Only takes a little weed to make it go away.


----------



## ZenOne (Jul 22, 2010)

I make the shrooms into a tea if im not down for the Gutt rott, But u always seem to get higher when you eat the shrooms, but its always a good alternative.


----------



## krozone (Jul 22, 2010)

I use that "Stomach" cramp as a means to know my stuff is legit! I actually look forward to the "AbCrunch" when ingesting shrooms


----------



## Cali chronic (Jul 22, 2010)

That is why I love LSD.... it rocks- Scientist make it Dr's take it ---why can't we? why can't we L S D --- L S D.....


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Try to kind of zone out for a bit and enjoy the trip, stomachache should disappear shortly, drink some water and if you can find some vitamin c tablets or something, im not sure why but it always seems to really help the trip and its duration for me.


----------



## Dubious06 (Jul 23, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> Try to kind of zone out for a bit and enjoy the trip, stomachache should disappear shortly, drink some water and if you can find some vitamin c tablets or something, im not sure why but it always seems to really help the trip and its duration for me.


I agree, it's usually at the onset-- first hour or so, but it should diminish as your trip continues. Smoking a bowl can help an upset stomach, and a glass of water will help to. I always feel like I've got butterfly's in my stomach when I first drop shrooms. Having funny stomach feelings is very common though.


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 23, 2010)

that happens to me, but after a half an hour the crampy feeling goes away.

but you can always smoke a joint or drink some hot green tea.
tea always helps me.


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 23, 2010)

smoke some bud and ul be all good


----------



## Murfy (Jul 23, 2010)

pound BEER-


----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2010)

Its a side effect of eating stems, they are not realy digestable, unless cooked.... which would defeat our purposes.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 23, 2010)

krozone said:


> I use that "Stomach" cramp as a means to know my stuff is legit! I actually look forward to the "AbCrunch" when ingesting shrooms


We too, thats how i know their about to kick in. I wouldnt call it a stomache but i dunno it could of been that bad when i first did em, I enjoy the feeling personally, its kind of like the calm before the storm, you know shits gonna get crazy soon.


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2010)

I find people normaly yawn just as a wave is about to hit....


----------



## Dubious06 (Jul 24, 2010)

ANC said:


> I find people normaly yawn just as a wave is about to hit....


I completely forgot about the yawn! That always happen to me too, before the onset. I know yawning is is supposed to bring more oxygen to the brain-- I wonder what its correlation is with mushrooms?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 24, 2010)

That makes me think of my first trip, I yawned and looked at the girl sitting across from me and her face was like pixeleted(like pixels on a comp, spelled wrong probally) and we both started geeking out and she said i looked like a frog. lol. I dont think ill ever forget that moment.


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 26, 2010)

eat a little after you start tripping it helped me the last time
but at any rate thats the price you pay to goto "the land"


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 26, 2010)

haha yawns, got me thinking about all the times ive done them. good shit


----------



## Wordz (Jul 26, 2010)

if the shrooms have a lot of green on the stems you'll probably puke.


----------

